# Out of State Leases



## BBROWN12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anybody have any info on out of state leases, I would love to lease a farm in Illinois or Kentucky next year for a week or two.  I heard of people doing this in Illinois but cant find any info on it.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 6, 2013)

www.basecampleasing.com


----------



## duckchr (Dec 6, 2013)

What dates are you looking for?
Might have something in Illinois.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2013)

We have a couple of forums just for that......

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=119

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120


----------



## BBROWN12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Any Rut or Pre Rut dates for 2014,


----------



## bloodline77 (Dec 8, 2013)

me and  buddy are looking to do the same looking for a bow hunt for a week but at a reasonable price if anybody got anything avail. in midwest  for 2014 pm me please thanks jared


----------



## rance56 (Dec 10, 2013)

Darkwater said:


> Be careful of leasing / sub leasing week type hunts in Illinois. Outfitters and the DNR are watching forum post by people doing these type of hunts/sub leasing and are breaking down on them pretty hard.
> If your a part of this kind of set up you may have your hunt ruined by a DNR officer



what law are they breaking by leasing land or sub leasing land


----------



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2013)

Darkwater said:


> Be careful of leasing / sub leasing week type hunts in Illinois. Outfitters and the DNR are watching forum post by people doing these type of hunts/sub leasing and are breaking down on them pretty hard.
> If your a part of this kind of set up you may have your hunt ruined by a DNR officer





rance56 said:


> what law are they breaking by leasing land or sub leasing land


Curious


----------



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2013)

Darkwater said:


> It's not against the law to lease land as long as you lease it from the owner and your name is on the lease.
> Read page 32 in the Illinois Hunting & Trapping Regulations.
> Trust me, they are going after anyone that's acting as an outfitter without an outfitter licences and if your selling weekly hunts or sub leasing land you should have an outfitters licences.


good to know, but if you had a lease and someone wanted to purchase a week of hunting could that lease not be considered a hunting club, is there somewhere that says as a hunting club you can not regulate when your members are allowed to hunt. Ex members A-C have the right the first and last week, members D-F have the right 2nd week next to last week and so on?
Thanks


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jan 26, 2014)

Guess u don't watch the game warden shows!! They done play, what they say is law no grey area or interpretation. If you lease, and sell a week and they can prove it ur busted with a hefty fine on top of trip cost. So either lease or go with an outfit.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Feb 27, 2014)

kevincox said:


> www.basecampleasing.com



I did not have a favorable experience with these guys (and I am putting it lightly).  

In my opinion, they are partly responsible for us working guys having to pay outrageous lease prices.  I have seen some of their land going for $60 per acre.

If they lease 300 acres, with 20 acres of trees, they put a $ per acre cost on it, and charge for 300 acres, and tell you it is suitable for 3 or 4 hunters.

They end up leasing most of their land so I guess they have a few happy customers.


----------



## jobren4 (Apr 7, 2014)

*illinois hunting*

Send me your phone number.
                                                John


----------



## treeman101 (Jul 16, 2014)

May know of a good farm for a week. 912-536-4515


----------



## jobren4 (Jul 22, 2014)

*illinois hunting*



bloodline77 said:


> me and  buddy are looking to do the same looking for a bow hunt for a week but at a reasonable price if anybody got anything avail. in midwest  for 2014 pm me please thanks jared



 Have you found any place?Farmer owned land.spencerjb1@yahoo.com


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 24, 2014)

jobren4 said:


> Have you found any place?Farmer owned land.spencerjb1@yahoo.com


You want to hunt DEER? then just behave yourself an hunt here for free. I'll be training sguirel dogs while the sun is up, and coon dogs when the sun gits down. But its free. Play like you don't like it and see my son's troghy mount from 2012 on this little tiny 80 acre place. Everyday: a  dog place.... Like I said. Best Behave yoself.
I goes to church on Sunday And don't even tolerate tooo much of sanctimonious - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - from the congregation. I will admit, we got an bible teaching preacher though. Even Methodist.


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Aug 8, 2014)

check out craigslist western, ky 550 acres 6k great price 8/8/2014


----------



## stumpy (Nov 27, 2014)

Looking for hunting lease 2015/2016 season Christian county ky or surrounding counties , may consider others . Will respect property . Prefer long term possibility


----------

